
Google moves toward quantum supremacy with 72-qubit computer - weatherlight
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/google-moves-toward-quantum-supremacy-72-qubit-computer
======
geofft
"Quantum supremacy" is the goal (still unachieved) of demonstrating a clear
speedup over classical computation by computing something faster than our best
classical computers can.

I recall a number of quantum demonstrations (though usually with the quantum
annealing devices) have had legitimate questions about whether any quantum
behavior was exhibited at all, because given how little was calculated it
certainly _could_ have decohered and done the same calculation via classical
means with the amount of time it took, or something. (I probably do not have
the details right.)

------
donttrack
Great news.. They can now analyze and track our every move even more
efficiently.

~~~
equalunique
That would require a quantum-optimized algorithm for tracking our every move -
such a thing may not even exist yet. Perhaps the likeliest application in that
domain for quantum computers would be machine learning processes for guessing
what our moves are going to be.

